# Will my Toyota from US meet GCC specs?



## jyo (Jul 3, 2008)

Greetings (I'm new to Expatforum). I'm planning on moving to Dubai from the States and was wondering if I will have GCC specification problems bringing my 2007 Toyota 4Runner with me. What exactly are the GCC specifications and does my car meet them? Can anyone recommend a website or something that will help inform me?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the board.

I cant help you with you specific question though.
Have you tried looking at customs website, or talking to the companies who export cars to GCC?

Is it the same as a Toyota Fortuna (based on the Highlux??)


----------

